# A Sincere Apology



## emusmacker (Jun 25, 2012)

The last couple of posts I made on the Braves? Yankees thread was uncalled for and immature. I apologize to everyone for being so ignorant. The point I tried to make wasn't made and I royally screwed it up.  I apologize for any ill feelings, and for making it personal to some. I didn't want it to come across that way.   The whole thread got out of hand and I deleted it. I will be more tactful in my posts.  Again I apologize for my stupidity and for the disrespect, I never meant that to happen.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2012)

Go Dawgs, and I except your apology!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep that thread took a hard left quickly!  No hard feelings.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 25, 2012)

This thread sucks!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 25, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Yep that thread took a hard left quickly!  No hard feelings.



It seems someone took offense to it and I never meant it that way. 

So when it gets to that point, it's time to delete the thread.  I let it get out of hand and can guarantee ya;ll it won't happen again.  

When I posted the pic and the comments I didn't realize how asinine and disrespectful it sounded, but after sitting back and reading it, I realized that it was out of place and un called for.  Sometimes  it helps to think before posting, and I clearly didn't think on that one.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 25, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> This thread sucks!



LOL, the other thread sucked worse.   great post bt the way.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 25, 2012)

no prob emu..figured you just woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 25, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> no prob emu..figured you just woke up on the wrong side of the bed.



Nope wrong side of the mason Dixon line.......   Sorry I just had to!

Of course my mama didn't have any kids that lived so what do I know!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 25, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Nope wrong side of the mason Dixon line.......   Sorry I just had to!
> 
> Of course my mama didn't have any kids that lived so what do I know!



Dang man, that hurt!!!  just kidding.  

And I'm on the right side of the MAson Dixon line. the only thing I like about New York is the Yankees. 

wait, maybe the hunting there. I heard they have decent waterfowl hunting there.


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> The last couple of posts I made on the Braves? Yankees thread was uncalled for and immature. I apologize to everyone for being so ignorant. The point I tried to make wasn't made and I royally screwed it up.  I apologize for any ill feelings, and for making it personal to some. I didn't want it to come across that way.   The whole thread got out of hand and I deleted it. I will be more tactful in my posts.  Again I apologize for my stupidity and for the disrespect, I never meant that to happen.



Wouldn't expect any less from a Yankee's fan.


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 25, 2012)

Geeeeez,seems I missed the wrong thread. But atleast ya showing some respectful decisions,even as a Yankee Fan...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

Way to "man" up Smacker !!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, the other thread sucked worse.   great post bt the way.



I was in a rare mood. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Way to "man" up Smacker !!



What he said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

For those of you that have never met Smacker, he's a good guy, he just gets carried away sometimes behind the keyboard.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For those of you that have never met Smacker, he's a good guy, he just gets carried away sometimes behind the keyboard.



Behind the keyboard?  Come on Quack, Emu gets carried away in *PERSON*!  But he's just having a good time. Once you meet him, you'll know he really doesn't mean any harm or ill will.  He's just a good ole boy talking smack to you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2012)

I believe he challenged me on one  my  first post ever, something about Dogde and Penske,  so maybe he is pretty sharp. We still have a bet though.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep and I feel good about that bet too.

Thanks Boudreaux and quack. Ya'll are right, sometimes I do get carried away and the whole twin towers deal was just stupid on my part.  

Oh well it's over and done with now. 

Go Yankees


----------



## olcowman (Jun 26, 2012)

Well Emusmacker... you're a pretty good guy after all. You didn't hurt my feelings or bother me none... i was just pulling some chains myself. Keep acting right and I'll invite you to my next 'chittling cooking and ho-made likker' tasting' party... I generally have one in the fall around hog killing time.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 26, 2012)

No problems here Emu... like I said its not like we were talking about college football


----------



## JKnieper (Jun 26, 2012)

No worries man.  Life is too short to get wrapped around the axle over stuff like this.  Unless you are getting paid to play it it's just a game and the talk should be just a game too.  

Unless of course you are talking about SEC football and thats life and death stuff!


----------



## tcward (Jun 26, 2012)

You're a stand up guy Emu! I think from time to time we all step over our bounds sometimes, myself included.


----------



## riprap (Jun 26, 2012)

Go Nick Saban and Yankees!


----------



## chadair (Jun 26, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Well Emusmacker... you're a pretty good guy after all. You didn't hurt my feelings or bother me none... i was just pulling some chains myself. Keep acting right and I'll invite you to my next 'chittling cooking and ho-made likker' tasting' party... I generally have one in the fall around hog killing time.


I APOLOGIZE too!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2012)

chadair said:


> I APOLOGIZE too!!!!



You got on that quick!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice of you to apologize but there was really no need...  Nobody takes you seriously and most of us have you on ignore. .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Behind the keyboard?  Come on Quack, Emu gets carried away in *PERSON*!  But he's just having a good time. Once you meet him, you'll know he really doesn't mean any harm or ill will.  He's just a good ole boy talking smack to you.






Yeah, but behind the keyboard you can pretty much understand him, but in person/phone I catch about every other word . . .


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but behind the keyboard you can pretty much understand him, but in person/phone I catch about every other word . . .



I'm havin a hard time getting the image of one the swamp people outa my head.......you should be nicer to your friends........and me too!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm havin a hard time getting the image of one the swamp people outa my head.......you should be nicer to your friends........and me too!




I understand the Swamp People better.  I have NO idea why they have subtexts on the screen.  I do sometimes wish Emu had those though!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nice of you to apologize but there was really no need...  Nobody takes you seriously and most of us have you on ignore. .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


>







Like Doc said, no need to apologize... You were already "Profiled" by many of us with your comments.... Looks like you should hire a PR person and let them tell you what and how to post if you have a hard time doing it.. If I'm not mistaken the Yankees have multiple PR people on staff full time.. Is "Rehab" the next step in your recovery process...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 27, 2012)

While your at it are you going to take back all those mean things you said about my Gamecocks?



I saw this thread earlier but it hadn't veered off into the woods yet, traveling on vacation so I guess I missed all the excitement.  Glad to see all the  going round now....


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 27, 2012)

No hard feelings man.  Go Braves!!! and Falcons!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but behind the keyboard you can pretty much understand him, but in person/phone I catch about every other word . . .



You should get a better phone then. I speak great english by the way, but I'll start talking in Techie language for you.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Well Emusmacker... you're a pretty good guy after all. You didn't hurt my feelings or bother me none... i was just pulling some chains myself. Keep acting right and I'll invite you to my next 'chittling cooking and ho-made likker' tasting' party... I generally have one in the fall around hog killing time.



Thanks cowman, but I'll pass on the party invite.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> While your at it are you going to take back all those mean things you said about my Gamecocks?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this thread earlier but it hadn't veered off into the woods yet, traveling on vacation so I guess I missed all the excitement.  Glad to see all the  going round now....



Nope, I never said anything mean about them cjickens, I only told the truth.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like Doc said, no need to apologize... You were already "Profiled" by many of us with your comments.... Looks like you should hire a PR person and let them tell you what and how to post if you have a hard time doing it.. If I'm not mistaken the Yankees have multiple PR people on staff full time.. Is "Rehab" the next step in your recovery process...



I went to rehab once, played them jokers like a fiddle. 

I wish I did work for the Yankees. Then I'd get like Tjl, all giddy like a school girl.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I understand the Swamp People better.  I have NO idea why they have subtexts on the screen.  I do sometimes wish Emu had those though!



Takes a swamp person to know a swamp person huh.  ain't real hard to explain thangs to a cajun.. no way.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nice of you to apologize but there was really no need...  Nobody takes you seriously and most of us have you on ignore. .



Doc, you're a Techie too. Enough said.  If I'm on ignore, then quit reading my comments.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> You should get a better phone then. I speak great english by the way, but I'll start talking in Techie language for you.





Thank you lil doggie !!! 


When you coming to pick up this boat ??


----------



## chadair (Jun 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> You should get a better phone then. I speak great english by the way, but I'll start talking in Techie language for you.


must b my phone too!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you lil doggie !!!
> 
> 
> When you coming to pick up this boat ??



One day next week.

As far as undestanding me on the phone, you can't hear very well. You know when you get old, your hearing goes away.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 28, 2012)

chadair said:


> must b my phone too!!



In your case it ain't your phone, I just don't speak Ebonics.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> In your case it ain't your phone, I just don't speak Ebonics.



C'mon now... Chadair speaks Florida Gator chomping (which means he pulls for the Dawgs and spends more time in Athens than most normal Dawg fans)...  His Gator recruits might speak Ebonics but I think the difference is you are use to Yankee yelling, cussing or what we call in the south... 

Urban chatter...  

Just don't start throwing gang signs at us...

That'll get you shot in these parts...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Thanks cowman, but I'll pass on the party invite.



I'd be happy to take you up on that likker tastin party...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you lil doggie !!!
> 
> 
> When you coming to pick up this boat ??



What kind of boat??? I might get it out of your yard to save you space???


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> What kind of boat??? I might get it out of your yard to save you space???



The boat he GAVE to me and my son. Don't be trying to cut into our deal homie.  Thangs like that will get you shot down here in the south.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> C'mon now... Chadair speaks Florida Gator chomping (which means he pulls for the Dawgs and spends more time in Athens than most normal Dawg fans)...  His Gator recruits might speak Ebonics but I think the difference is you are use to Yankee yelling, cussing or what we call in the south...
> 
> Urban chatter...
> 
> ...



LOL, I wouldn't know a gang sign if I saw one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, I wouldn't know a gang sign if I saw one.




Now that's the "BEST"thing I've seen you type! There "MIGHT" be some hope for you yet... BIG MIGHT!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now that's the "BEST"thing I've seen you type! There "MIGHT" be some hope for you yet... BIG MIGHT!






doubtful . . .


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, I wouldn't know a gang sign if I saw one.



Yea you would.  Pin stripes .......which is what all them Escaped chain gang Yankee thugs should be wearin!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> doubtful . . .



Free boat?   Did he beat you in Nekkid twista quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Free boat?   Did he beat you in Nekkid twista quack?





Naw, just trying to help the man out !!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, just trying to help the man out !!



You a goodern quack!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea Quack ain't bad for a Tech fan.   Only met him once in person and he ain't as tough as he sounds on here.


Quack my son and I are looking forward to hunting down your way a couple times this yr. If you can make it, you're welcome to hunt in our boat.


----------

